# Marineland LED DoubleBright lights



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

I just picked up one of these this weekend form lucky's. The one i got is the 18 inch 10 watt LED light. It was pretty expensive, but I wanted something energy efficient and bright enough for low light plants...

http://reefbuilders.com/2010/02/26/double-bright-led-lights-marineland-trigger-mass-adoption-led/

I am setting up a new shrimp tank, all I really want to do is grow mosses and java fern... so very low light requirements.

I'm starting to wonder if this light will even be sufficient enough for that. I do have some sunlight reaching this tank in the room though. I'm just wondering if I'll have to add more lighting to it to keep the moss alive.

So far I've only set up the filter (fluval 105... lol), and this light... its so nice and sleek and extremely bright, but I dont know how well it will do for mosses... I dont really need to propagate the moss too much, I just dont want them to die in the tank.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

I am running one with a T8 light fixture...my plants do very well with it, including my Tiger Lotuses. However, I don't think the LED's would be sufficient alone...


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Angie...wow. I remember a month ago when u just got back into the hobby u were like "what are shrimp?" LOL and look at u now, going thru multiple upgrades and buying in stuff haha. Have fun and wish u best of luck in the shrimp world. Its a tough road ahead


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

lol Leon, I was such a noob then and I still am now. 

NOW tell me what you think of these lights? because I am paranoid!

I blame you partially for all this obsession! =P


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

i use to have java fern and moss growing on a piece of driftwood in a storage bin contain in my alley way over the summer, it literally got at most 4 hours of light, and this storage bin was big and deep...in other words that bright light will keep your plants nice and healthy so no worries


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Kerohime said:


> lol Leon, I was such a noob then and I still am now.
> 
> NOW tell me what you think of these lights? because I am paranoid!
> 
> I blame you partially for all this obsession! =P


oh right, I diverge...ahem..
If you are keeping CRS (jimmy told me you bought them all, that was a great deal!), then I don't recommend these lights at all.
They're weak to begin with; LED's don't replicate natural daylight very well, and one important element in getting an optimum colour in CRS is lighting. PC or T5 bulbs are great and so are MH lights.
Apparently 10000k is the best colour temperature (though it's very pale)

Having said that, I've seen people run LED's on CRS tanks. But those are hella expensive ones and possibly more advanced.

Don't fret though. They will still reproduce fine...


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Uh oh! So the lights actually affect their colour? or just affect the way they look to the human eye? because they are super bright... I also spent like 90 bucks on them... >_< 

I'll post a pic soon... for the final verdict, I'd hate to have to add more light, maybe i can open the drapes... its in direct sunlight for a few hours of the day. 

and LOL Byron, is that how you propogate the plants you sell us in the summer? haha


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Yah the lights will affect their whiteness. U know shrimps change colour at night especially wild caught species. Same goes with crs. But it wont affect the genes. So whatever actual whiteness u have wont be reflected in its full potential. Do a bit of research on this im not 100% sure


----------

